# Options when wa handle hole is bigger than tang.



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2017)

So this new Tanaka I got has a small tang, and my handle has a big hole. Do I just fill the thing with epoxy and hold it in straight? Or can I shove something in the hole to fill the gaps, then epoxy?







Thanks kkf


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 26, 2017)

The risk with using straight epoxy is that the blade shifts as it sets and the handle doesn't end up in line with the rest of the blade. I would recommend making very small wedges, either one or two to go on the top and bottom of the tang in order to tighten up the fit.


----------



## rick_english (Feb 26, 2017)

I use blue painters tape around the tang to position it, then epoxy.


----------



## valgard (Feb 26, 2017)

You can wrap the tang in paper towels or painter's tape and fill the hole with wax to make the knife fit and then add epoxy only for the last part (a few mm). Or use sugru for that last part. https://sugru.com


----------



## merlijny2k (Feb 26, 2017)

I prefer a slight of bed linnen over paper.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 26, 2017)

Sausages & hallways!


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2017)

Lol tape seems like my best option. Thanks gentlemen


----------



## Danzo (Feb 26, 2017)

Worked like a charm, I'll pick up some epoxy tomorrow and fill the top few mm to really set it in


----------



## valgard (Feb 27, 2017)

glad it worked. The epoxy should help keep the water from getting in.


----------



## add (Feb 27, 2017)

jklip13 said:


> I would recommend *making very small wedges*, either one or two to go on the top and bottom of the tang in order to tighten up the fit.



Wooden matchsticks or toothpicks - then, once seated, snap off to length.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 27, 2017)

add said:


> Wooden matchsticks or toothpicks - then, once seated, snap off to length.




That's what I do.


----------



## Danzo (Feb 28, 2017)

All done. Knife was originally from chinacats. Handle from Vancouverguy. Thanks dudes


----------



## zitangy (Apr 13, 2017)

THinking abt it again....

I wld prop it up from below so that it is strongly supported esp when u are chopping or rocking ; provided that teh spine level is not above the top handle line.

The bottom part of tang slants upwards and I wld place teh corresponding width and height required into that bottom slot and epoxy that part separately and burn it in for a tight fit and support...
Z


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 13, 2017)

@Jovidah bad comparison, since in these situations you are in trouble when it DOESN'T become unstuck later...


----------

